# Period 3 days late, sore breasts, negative pregnancy test



## dragonchild100 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi everyone!

Here's my issue:

I'm a clockwork menstruation kind of gal, 28 days with MAYBE a half a day difference. I was on birth control for about a year and a half. I came off of it two months ago.

Last month, I got married BUT despite being off the pill, my period came precisely when it should have.

However, this month, it is three days late. I have had extremely sore breasts for the past week and some dull cramping (but nothing overly severe). I took a pregnancy test two days before I was due to menstruate, and two more yesterday. All of the tests came back negative.

Does anyone have any idea what is going on? I am hesistant to take a urine test at the doctor's as those aren't that much more accurate than the home-tests. I think I'll get a blood test done in another week if I still don't menstruate.

GAH! Help?


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

Cycle wonkiness after coming off the pill is normal. Your body needs a chance to kick back into gear, and all the new hormones could be causing your symptoms. Generally folks say to wait 3 months or so for your body to find it's new groove, though that varies woman to woman of course. I wouldn't freak out just yet... just hang in there!


----------



## chiromama01 (Aug 2, 2011)

For both my kids I didn't get a positive HPT until about 10 days after my expected period. You may be pregnant but not have enough HCG for a positive HPT yet. Good luck!


----------

